# LDW - Ludowici Limited



## System (28 May 2012)

Ludowici Limited (LDW) designs, manufactures and markets mineral processing equipment, including vibrating screens, coal centrifuges, and complementary products. The company also specialises in design and manufacture of bearings, joints and isolators for bridges and other engineering structures.

http://www.ludowici.com.au


----------

